# Truck Art



## ghazi52

Truck Art in Pakistan






.
.





.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zaid butt



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bombaywalla

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 151537



That is a TATA ultra-minivan.


----------



## zaid butt

Bombaywalla said:


> That is a TATA ultra-minivan.


we are talking about truck art not about cars or wagons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

zaid butt said:


> we are talking about truck art not about cars or wagons




The thread starter probably meant 'Truck art in Pakistan' (likely, as this is the 'Pakistan tourism' section), which I'm sure the TATA vehicle in question doesn't qualify as under. Whilst we're on the subject, neither does post #4. Direct lifting, thread for thread, word for word, from Skyscrapercity.com's Mehfil Pakistan section works upto a certain extent only...


----------



## Winchester

Bombaywalla said:


> The thread starter probably meant 'Truck art in Pakistan' (likely, as this is the 'Pakistan tourism' section), which I'm sure the TATA vehicle in question doesn't qualify as under. Whilst we're on the subject, neither does post #4. Direct lifting, thread for thread, word for word, from Skyscrapercity.com's Mehfil Pakistan section works upto a certain extent only...


what's wrong if the posters take content from other websites???


----------



## ghazi52

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 151537


See Pakistani flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zaid butt

Bombaywalla said:


> The thread starter probably meant 'Truck art in Pakistan' (likely, as this is the 'Pakistan tourism' section), which I'm sure the TATA vehicle in question doesn't qualify as under. Whilst we're on the subject, neither does post #4. Direct lifting, thread for thread, word for word, from Skyscrapercity.com's Mehfil Pakistan section works upto a certain extent only...



it does not matter which vehicle it is what is matter is truck art 
i hope you understood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bombaywalla said:


> The thread starter probably meant 'Truck art in Pakistan' (likely, as this is the 'Pakistan tourism' section), which I'm sure the TATA vehicle in question doesn't qualify as under. Whilst we're on the subject, neither does post #4. Direct lifting, thread for thread, word for word, from Skyscrapercity.com's Mehfil Pakistan section works upto a certain extent only...


Nothing from Skyscrapercity.com's Mehfil Pakistan section.
You have some real problem.
Always blame.
This is Pakistani site. Proud to be Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zaid butt

some more random pics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zaid butt

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 152752


wow which place is this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Winchester said:


> what's wrong if the posters take content from other websites???



nothing wrong with lifting stuff off other websites at all ... just be mindful of direct lifting sans clarification.


----------



## Bombaywalla

ghazi52 said:


> Nothing from Skyscrapercity.com's Mehfil Pakistan section.
> You have some real problem.
> Always blame.




Look mate, I have higher standards in general. From lifted thread titles, to photos, to sequence and content - you don't fool anyone. 

Cheers


----------



## ghazi52

zaid butt said:


> wow which place is this


Pakistani Truck artist in India....
In September, truck art was prominently featured at the Hindu festival Durga Puja in Calcutta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In Turkey....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Bombaywalla said:


> The thread starter probably meant 'Truck art in Pakistan' (likely, as this is the 'Pakistan tourism' section), which I'm sure the TATA vehicle in question doesn't qualify as under. Whilst we're on the subject, neither does post #4. Direct lifting, thread for thread, word for word, from Skyscrapercity.com's Mehfil Pakistan section works upto a certain extent only...



"Dekh magar pyar se", a typical verse written on trucks and buses here. And "Sarhad" written on it meaning the KPK province or the border since we can see both the Pakistani and Indian flags on it. So probably an Indian vehicle painted in Pakistan with peace as the motif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In September, truck art was prominently featured at the Hindu festival Durga Puja in Calcutta.




.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In Japan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Truck Art in Australia......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ice Cream vendor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

v
.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reem

Thank you for the thread! The legos inspired by Pakistani truck look so cute!

Danish artist creates LEGO truck inspired by Pakistani Truck Art - PakWheels Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Truck Art --- Pakistan





/






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In this photograph taken on May 4, 2015, a painter prepares to finish decorating a truck at his workshop in Rawalpindi.
Pakistan has long been known for the garish decorations with which drivers lovingly adorn the rickshaws and ageing Bedford trucks that ply the country's dusty roads and highways.

But political messages have also started claiming space on the vehicles in a country growing ever more anxious about free speech.

Look among the neon-bright flowers and birds and there are snippets of Urdu love poetry, whimsical couplets and increasingly, provocative slogans and satirical observations.





Painters decorate a truck in Rawalpindi.

Slogans such as “Salute to Pakistan's military” and “I miss you after you stepped down” adorn trucks, alongside a painted portrait of 1960s military ruler Field Marshal Ayub Khan.

These hark back to the country's three periods of military rule — seen by some Pakistanis as golden eras of calm and certainty in the nation's turbulent history.

Others comment on more contemporary issues, like the rickshaw driver lamenting the population's apathy about Pakistan's troubled condition with “Honk low, the nation is sleeping."





A painter decorates a truck in Rawalpindi.

Malik Latif, 50, a painter and artist who draws colourful motifs and inscriptions on the mighty goods trucks in the garrison city of Rawalpindi, said the drivers like to use their vehicles to express themselves.

A truck parked nearby had a tiger painted on its rear with a famous quote from Tipu Sultan, an 18th-century prince revered in Pakistan for fighting against the British: “It is better to live one day as a tiger than 100 years as a jackal."

Another truck carries the inscription “Long Live Islam” over a colourful picture of a bird perched on a globe, symbolising the dominance of the religion in the country.

*Political voices*




Painter Haji Habib ur Rehman writes poetry on a rickshaw outside his shop in Rawalpindi.

Photos of rickshaws with barbed and often funny slogans are proving extremely popular on social media and political blogs, acting as a space for comments that might otherwise be censored.

Mohammad Yaqoob's rickshaw carries a portrait of Tahir-ul Qadri, the populist cleric who last summer staged a long, noisy protest in Islamabad aimed at ousting the government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif over election fraud claims.

“I am carrying this poster on my rickshaw because I want to change this system, as it denies rights and earning a livelihood is becoming increasingly impossible for poor,” Yaqoob said.

“Only the rich benefit from this system and poor daily wage earners like me are suffering and cannot feed their children."

"The army is a dominant force in Pakistan and publicly criticising top brass remains a risky taboo."

But an anti-military rickshaw inscription - “I salute you Pakistan army and I kiss your sword, because whenever it has struck, it has struck its own people” - did the rounds online a couple of years ago.





Painter Ijaz (far R) decorates a rickshaw outside his workshop in Rawalpindi.
Progressives in Pakistan are increasingly concerned about dissenting voices being stifled. Mainstream media often self-censor on “sensitive” topics such as the separatist movement in southwestern Balochistan province.

Last month a prominent rights campaigner was shot dead in Karachi minutes after hosting a seminar on alleged abuses in Balochistan.

Political analyst and director of the independent Centre for Civic Education Zafarullah Khan says the trend of displaying political messages on rickshaws is an innovative mode of expression.





Painters decorate a truck in Rawalpindi.
“People want to talk about the developments affecting their lives and when these expressions do not find any space in mainstream media, they start appearing on walls, buses, trucks and rickshaws,” Khan told AFP.

“Now the political messages carried by the rickshaws have a wider audience via social media as people take their pictures driving behind them and share among their social circles. “One rickshaw-wallah had a more poignant message, however.





Painters decorate a truck in Rawalpindi.
After the Pakistani Taliban massacred more than 130 children at a school in the northwestern city of Peshawar in December, he painted his vehicle in honour of their memory.

“O martyrs of Peshawar, we are ashamed. We pledge to make Pakistan peaceful,” read his inscription.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

oh dear this art on transport vehicles is very hard work and it looks very attractive and dazzling. it might cost a fortune if compared with a cost of the vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sometime more than that...........



[Bregs] said:


> oh dear this art on transport vehicles is very hard work and it looks very attractive and dazzling. it might cost a fortune if compared with a cost of the vehicles



Like.................................
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Looks like mini moving palace on wheels , this art surprisingly has not spread to other parts of world probably because is might be very costly


----------



## ghazi52

Inside the truck .......... .
.




..
.




.
.
.





.












.
Mini Bus
.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

lol they work so minutely in making up these trucks like a bride for a marriage

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## VCheng

[Bregs] said:


> lol they work so minutely in making up these trucks like a bride for a marriage



It is hard work to create all those blind spots to "help" driver visibility and a "safety" interior in case of a crash caused by said visibility, or lack thereof, to ensure that injuries are as horrendous as possible. And if that does not happen, that giant airbrake up front should always "improve" fuel economy, since diesel is so cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Artist at work ... ...
.. ..
..




..
.
.




..
.




..
..
..




.
.
.




.
.
.
.







..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It is a moving art or Art On Wheels........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> It is a moving art or Art On Wheels........................



Yeah true its a fantastic moving art on wheels


----------



## ghazi52

............










.
.
.




.
.
.
.




..
.
.





..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Flyover in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

That is wonderful...............


----------



## ghazi52

On the wall of Karachi. street......
. . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................
trucks






......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

This thread is very colorful making trucks and bridges come to life by this amazing craft work of painting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................
..
.....




......


.



....


..






.



.


...



...

...................



..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................



............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................................







........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

[Bregs] said:


> lol they work so minutely in making up these trucks like a bride for a marriage


Every City drivers follow unique theme while decoration. Expert highway drivers can easily differentiate truck from which city its belong....i know only 2 famous Art patterns.... Chinioti Art /Peshawari Art .....I'll be grateful If some other guy shed some light on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

B+ Dracula said:


> Every City drivers follow unique theme while decoration. Expert highway drivers can easily differentiate truck from which city its belong....i know only 2 famous Art patterns.... Chinioti Art /Peshawari Art .....I'll be grateful If some other guy shed some light on it



This is very minute and costly affair and time consuming too but it looks so attractive to eyes. Amazing art work of imaginations and hard work !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metalfalcon

General Raheel Sharif Popularity has reached Truck Art as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................
@B+ Dracula

The surprising tradition of truck art started in the midst of 1920s and has its roots in the days of British Raj when craftsmen used to make glorious horse carriages. The Kohistan Bus Company asked Ustad Elahi Buksh, who was an unusual craftsman in 1920s, to paint and decorate the buses of its company for grabbing the passenger’s attention. Elahi Baksh hired artists from Chiniot (town of Punjab), who had already worked during Mughal Empire on great temples and palaces of that time.






The trucks and buses at those times were painted and decorated with paint, metal, woodwork and tinsel which were later embellished with lightening system for luminosity at night. When the artists initially started it, they had not the slight idea that it would be transformed into the greatest representational form of art in the country and all over the world.

Truck art carries social impact

Decorating vehicles is a cultural practice for drivers in Pakistan, whether it’s a bus, water tanker or rickshaw. It not only is significant for drivers but also influences others

.





This implies that such art has a social impact on people and they do it to convey a message. This impact might elevate awareness among people — especially the illiterate — about significant issues in a simple manner. Many people hope there might even be awards for truck art some day.

Each city has a signature style

The art of decorating trucks gained popularity during the Afghanistan War when trucks were used to propagate messages.

The truck bodies are immaculately decorated by the street artists who can be found at truck stands in Badami Bagh *Lahore*, Sariab Road* Quetta*, Hawkes Bay/Mauripur Road *Karachi* and Pir Wadhai * Rawalpindi*.

Artists paint the entire truck in vibrantly coloured patterns.

The artwork can even tell you where the truck is coming from.* “Every city’s artists have their own signature way. *Trucks decorated in Quetta and Peshawar get lots of wood trim whereas those in Rawalpindi get lots of plastic decoration,” said Munawar, a truck painter in Badami Bagh. “Karachi set standards in using reflective tapes known as “chamak patty” in local lingo.
I bias on this local jingle art which is not just spreading counrtywide but also accross the boarders and beyond.
some major designers taking this art seriously and trending it as a new line fashion..
the main stream example is of Gulabo and khaddi ..
music cinematic video of young pakis 4payee..took it as their inspiration…

one can never just get enought of this art.. 
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

B+ Dracula said:


> Every City drivers follow unique theme while decoration. Expert highway drivers can easily differentiate truck from which city its belong....i know only 2 famous Art patterns.... Chinioti Art /Peshawari Art .....I'll be grateful If some other guy shed some light on it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

ghazi52 said:


> ...............................................................................................
> @B+ Dracula
> 
> The surprising tradition of truck art started in the midst of 1920s and has its roots in the days of British Raj when craftsmen used to make glorious horse carriages. The Kohistan Bus Company asked Ustad Elahi Buksh, who was an unusual craftsman in 1920s, to paint and decorate the buses of its company for grabbing the passenger’s attention. Elahi Baksh hired artists from Chiniot (town of Punjab), who had already worked during Mughal Empire on great temples and palaces of that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trucks and buses at those times were painted and decorated with paint, metal, woodwork and tinsel which were later embellished with lightening system for luminosity at night. When the artists initially started it, they had not the slight idea that it would be transformed into the greatest representational form of art in the country and all over the world.
> 
> Truck art carries social impact
> 
> Decorating vehicles is a cultural practice for drivers in Pakistan, whether it’s a bus, water tanker or rickshaw. It not only is significant for drivers but also influences others
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This implies that such art has a social impact on people and they do it to convey a message. This impact might elevate awareness among people — especially the illiterate — about significant issues in a simple manner. Many people hope there might even be awards for truck art some day.
> 
> Each city has a signature style
> 
> The art of decorating trucks gained popularity during the Afghanistan War when trucks were used to propagate messages.
> 
> The truck bodies are immaculately decorated by the street artists who can be found at truck stands in Badami Bagh *Lahore*, Sariab Road* Quetta*, Hawkes Bay/Mauripur Road *Karachi* and Pir Wadhai * Rawalpindi*.
> 
> Artists paint the entire truck in vibrantly coloured patterns.
> 
> The artwork can even tell you where the truck is coming from.* “Every city’s artists have their own signature way. *Trucks decorated in Quetta and Peshawar get lots of wood trim whereas those in Rawalpindi get lots of plastic decoration,” said Munawar, a truck painter in Badami Bagh. “Karachi set standards in using reflective tapes known as “chamak patty” in local lingo.
> I bias on this local jingle art which is not just spreading counrtywide but also accross the boarders and beyond.
> some major designers taking this art seriously and trending it as a new line fashion..
> the main stream example is of Gulabo and khaddi ..
> music cinematic video of young pakis 4payee..took it as their inspiration…
> 
> one can never just get enought of this art..
> ..


Thanks for your detail reply.....but i think you're missing one more thing related to LITERATURE....these trucks are not only a tool of Promoting Art but Literature too in the form of "*POETRY*".....they use poetry in different boxes of truck and selected one in middle rear 
.
Trucks are also promoting little jokes that can make people smile






Of truckers & truck art - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
Truck And Rickshaw Poetry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> This is very minute and costly affair and time consuming too but it looks so attractive to eyes. Amazing art work of imaginations and hard work !


...............
.
.


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................






.



.....


----------



## Khanivore

Nice thread man, keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................
*TRUCK ART MOTIFS*

Writer and photographer Jamal J. Elias has done extensive research on the decorated trucks of Pakistan and has categorized the motifs on trucks into five groups:

1. Idealized elements of life, such as the romanticized village, landscapes or beautiful women
2. Elements from modern life, such as pictures of political figures or patriotic symbols
3. Talismanic and fetish objects, such as horns, yak tails and items of clothing
4. Talismanically or religiously loaded symbols, such as eyes and fish
5. Obvious religious symbols and images, such as Buraq (a celestial horse that is believed to have carried the Prophet Muhammad on a spiritual journey to heaven)

One important piece of evidence for this idea is the difference between how the front and the back of the truck are decorated [a pattern that is common to most trucks and styles]. Unlike the front of the truck, which largely features powerful religious material, the back is whimsical (often humorous) and predominantly has motifs from modern life.





*Photograph by KNIZAM ARTWERK*








*Photograph by BRITTANY SWEET*








*Photograph by IMRAN THE TREKKER (IMRAN SCHAH)*







*Photograph via ITS ONLY CHAND*








*Photograph by IMRAN THE TREKKER (IMRAN SCHAH)*






*Photograph by CHAN’AD BAHRAINI*







*Photograph via BENNY LIN*






*Photograph by UMAR ALI CHOUDHRY*
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................



..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................This week..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share, amazing hard work on display

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Great share, amazing hard work on display



Thanks for your kind words...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................

.




.
.


----------



## ghazi52

........................................





...


----------



## ghazi52

......................



























..


----------



## ghazi52

...........






....


----------



## 544_delta

here's a wild one !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

New Solid Waste Collection Containers and Fleet induction, inaugurated by Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Dumpster Art Open for public visit from 9 to 5 today and on 15 April 2016 at Awais Motors Hino Peshawar, Ring Road near Kohat Road Bridge Peshawar.

















_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Saeed Fareedi

amazing arts and how can we forget PSL truck


----------



## Tripoli

Great share!


----------



## Commander Haris

combo
great personality
great art

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMWFhUXFhcXGBcXFxcXGBoXFxgXGBcWGBgYHSggGBolGxgWITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQGCsdHR0tKy0tLS0tLS0rLS0tLS4rLS0uLS0rLSstLTAtLS0tLTctLSsyLy0tLS8tOC03Ky0vN//AABEIAKgBLAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAaAAADAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUG/8QANRAAAQMBBwIEBgIBBQEBAAAAAQACESEDEjFBUWHwcYETkaGxBAXB0eHxIjIGFCNCYoJTFv/EABkBAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBf/EACwRAQEBAAEEAAQDCQEAAAAAAAABEQIDEiExBEFRYRNxkQUyQlKBobHR8CL/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AOu8ULmEp1Xy8kZdEohc94p31RqmCsQ5IuKDe+nIXOn3Qb3kOKwvQi+iOhIBYyUgd0G0pysr6YcdUVoAhZ390SoNVVFzhyLxQdCchYByV7dNG94JXlgU5VG0phYByYdug3vJOcsr6QcVBqhZX07yDROFkCqlBScqLyC5UNxUKhaIL1AJtCnxEg5UaEqb5Ul6nxEGgCa5ZMqwCmpraAi6FiQlJQb+Gi4uckqqorUhMN2WRcVItCg3uhNrAsbxTDjqVNGxACUbKA8nNKSg0ubBPwdlkXHVHinVVGgZsq8MaBc/inVHilRXQbMaJFqxFsU/EKI0LRoncBCyNon4iYrQsGiRaFHiHRQbUoNoCAwLI2iBbFUbXAldWRtycAmHlBZbsmWdln4iBaFBqWo8NZ+Kn4qBliAxSbVF9NDFmmLNQ60SFoojQWSrwwsm2qrxFVUWBT4YR4kp300cpJReKd1MhRmQ7ycqJBSCGKKRVEJhu6h5SCpla3UOViovIHVO4gBABFUylKgYFErqeSYaptRF1FxXCRhWEKEhKoqZWtUyle7plwTvBNCvJtOyoAJlwTTWZciVZIzQIU01ICLuqsR5JkIayITnZWWpBAAoL00IagJU0VSguCyhAJBVKpXRnMYQglaDopcqJRfKJUlwRTvbILkAKhRRWbVXRF7ZUHJgklS2Vd6qC7ZUDSgI8QoDis6mkHIvJlyYKalpAolVnggkIRN0ocSEGFRKqpulItK0cVneTUFUruasBPRBLRimW7pjRKUDICghVCdzRZ0QBunCd1BGcq6HdShIhP2VFFNySkhW0JBhONlMLGit0QkOqIVChWVEK2oBpSIQUnCipgI0UG0KqFJaE0BcgqYCeKuxo2mEyVMKp2U1NDkknFUB7KVNL1KCCrIRd53UQoSaK91V3maQbkgcIOimOc6p3VrQii9GaRbqmRH6QUSgqWhUEAgOSSDlNDKbQpnVMEKaCsJ11TyScrgC5AClWNkxQXIa7NTBTRFAqCkq6KYoBSv+6Zdupub90DJ28lIdOCZb1PZFyqsRYSzQdp7IaKwtLDBUSVZb1UxnCKZPMVm4q+c9FnXkqCmcqm1p59luCJwHAm1w2SxWBYeykgrpvDSvM0w8c1UxMc0fpMNMrdxGI7c6oJyj1HNVcMYtFUTktpCGhsRgBt7pgypRLnUaUW5djHolX90x2yz8lO0xgRyqpi1Y3v8AlMEZc4VcMYYYq3shaFufX8/RBideZqpjHnupHSF0BoKd0ThzHLupZq45XcCDgulzQMtefhSWg06cCSDE+qqOg5VbGzHmndGQkbDXDDBS8uMm2s8rx4zbccwp5cxTiV0ussDAEzTSCQfYqAyMt+6sy+SWWbGThznVJwM4eXdbCzzAS8Pc7eZpXp6rS4zDYSe1a+HPMUvDnPkqGMYTkLV1jXHnCjws6YqYYxiev02Sy9sfTVbix2525gk5g68CYMlY2TuD1TaxUKDA80nNw+n0WnhdUmshMMZuptlOnmhzqLUtSDOBWjK9vjznVIRwrYNTawLODLH9ptb+1WYPqiac981dVLG4xzkKgm2NeUzQG+XZNUZe8oj2/aTwDAke3t1TO33T2E0becIBx8vdOmvNU+fhETaARX2yEx1xTppTy5VDzXHP2/aZHlrrTnminPOlMk7mM+/2RNduZBQXnERigup3hIGMZSDss+nOFNjoy95mdQkiHIJ2Sc006ph9a5CMMvqgnKlYmhyw5ugluGcduZro+B+C8Qsug/xcXOgSQAJmPNYgg54cqur5O9rbQXr0EESxxY4HUEY9CvP8R25x7r42a8H7Rz8Pj3XJ3Tf7vW+L+WMtCwMvgPMXnsLa/ULzbb5cfh3PaCXBtHiI/wDTdQF6dt8a5tmbNls+0kgg2rRLYINCK5eq6XfMLK0vOe0ttDZ3SBVpOsryZ0LbJynn7+vfr39r/V8fPh7vHumX7+vfrzfM8V8+5hIOYi+D0gOHldP/AJK59uaLf4S0dZGDVv0OK5vixdDgDkADTAxB7ivddvgep3ce36Ppfsnr9/S7L/D/AIUwTnmpc0zhzvnVJtpNZ4T91Fk8y6pJJwEUAJECOk917n1ml3yRzufrRY21q6R/L/saYgUI5onbWx/jBihJoDNQIPmTTQKQbBpn6+aktRa/EsYP5vAzqQOZLjsvndg94s2PDnEGLtRTcU/SvZfbU48r6jsDd1caZ8lJ9pGucZ6YcySvfjpooxpOdyNdVQPacKRmUB3nzyUuefPpuVYKDjzDVOOZqA7P6/RV2KmmldIB6+uamI5VagjH1UuAGEHt5qKgH6a+Sg7+5VOA7T9k75FBHmfoiJc0H8eRr5pwPxguUuMmTycu6sO3HPdQjpuhSY5+FgLTmfRSbQn23TRvdyyw+4QGZYeyx8QYcNcTzNNlppj+9Umjaegx/XqrLpw3wXO20wjPHZAtNNOnb2VHS2Ir+9FLXZevUVwWPinDgRf1rt9VdVrIk69UCFmX9hp6/ZD7Xg5VS0bXRWB5c2Sujc7eYosRaRkm230OX7QbNaldHnr1UttPX9ILxzvJUtFhoHQDCObqSK0pXETCkWuPM0G0jTnApZL4rPLjOXizWr7Q6nzOqbp1Jg1qTj1WJtdfQJyemvpEKTp8P5YxOj05/DP0ihjXHH2x6LH4Cw+ItxZulsOLmyGn/i9xAqIJqM8gtHOz5msfkllZus6BhAD3R4lq2ofZw4gODa3nYR/Ua068ZfGeHWcuMl36V1j5faF72+K2GOuEXSTRsiaUMJfMPlz7J/htN43Q6JhwBLgXQGGkjFZ/ANBdaw0GtjQvtZ/n/Yj+cmhnyVOsLJluWh7nXbN7g9z7QEkOkAw8GkgZ5KdvLzbZ9i8c5e74n09+J5/VfzH5PaMNmPEkvDgAQBQAOMENJNJWVn8ntLS5etXWYLi03ACTDXuI/kwY3IyxWto1s2BuwXPgf7lqKOban/6f9PdT8XYXrIEOcwm2Lb7auADXSQ9xJ/5AVyGNFu8efH5xZy4yceNvm2+c+XlxWP8AgtlFs99oXeGW/wA7Rl50OsmWkmXGDLyKaK/gfgBZ/wBa73Q2mkBZfEstbK1tA21t/iLMH/evhhBeGtLXAiaABmJGS6x8RNYImsEQRtGuyzy6fPjl5Let1bsvU3jc8TxPX5fVUGf3zJNuH07FZucJOn4CZtAFNZq+um6YYIw7YZLO/OeyQcNuc9URbYxnnPdVePQZKb4Bjt6bcoi+P1vgrgcTSv1S0iKINpOGm2kqXR3x56rNgYfO3B+UgJ/Sm936e6TgTpzupUYx5/j1S7V0QBFZVtE/TqpaJuqjG45klM6a9kFqmhOFU2EpiPLdMnf69tldQgY1TL9IyyyzRdOH1oi7v1UtUTWYwRfEGhKm4Z6c7qms7afnmancEDXEdk72yDZ415KLqShtFK+yGgc9VLBrgBGKd6n1+y1oJw5zFUYKlw6Qm7b8JsoHY4QEr2nKIF6UiaVp6Jg0mMumiPEzOHRZFpOcfZVc9vRAG0A1wPpCj5T81+X2Vm0WzrAOHiB7Xf2m+SCCJqAMIzQ9pjCnkvmv8p+Ri0cy3Db9xzTa2bf7PZIBiuIa0+a305Lyy1eOfPf++r6ew+bfLvEtCPBLQGtY5zzEwySGkQRjrVsZrP5b82+XvtJt7paGfxLg0QYswZDAAf5X4Oy8P5vYfDfFW9n/AKKxdZ2TLN3iG4bJpdTw2wR/YEGSAaHFc7LSwHy//TH4d/8Ar7xF646pLzD/ABIjw7sUnLDNd/w3rn4Fk3lylz9H01r8z+XB1kYsSfFBc1rnFobFrJMD+oBbTUrP/wDRfBWbx/a621ButY9zIoTBDKjKJmnVcvwHyxlldeyj2tIvYzLS0mDTOeq9Jvxdt/KbW9fMm81mjQYgUo0euq550/VZ6vPp3l/4tz7/AOvL2f8AHPmllaWFqXucf9S4hrWNLS8CzbAkj+NHECYwC+d+Y/MbJtq82ttZhz3ONXlsmTeLRoTOgoo+Xi1sGGzsLUtbJIDi4wYAiQ4Q2gXkf49aWNj8VbWnzT4bxWvY1rC2z8ZgiQ4AD+pdjJXp+GvDpcuXL96X1xt9flMmePvXm6snU8Tx78vfs31oWlrgS0gkyBF6abjfFW27mfwvG/xr4IsspuuZL3ljHGSyzc7+LTJxugbr15wqMKHTquHxPLhepbwmT6McJZMt1TrUnE06RQxzskx2mntX6KCMjSdI1SdSaLk23bgPrzqoe6c+clQAMSTznolScZ+9KeRURd78KLxwzwwQ5oAwy+mA01SsiBj67A87KWqtryDMevMkXxr6JFwxFBskB052URbmQaCOBNrekZQdcPupcCanzI1Vk021XTI1hNzIqPr9Et03Op1WZERtwLNwUXSNaY+6maqyRFTJ3pWuaA0D9+m6mRAMc+bJTSmW9cckNdOemHsid/TKlNN08I0Noa5Y1/HZIuqBMfv8KMCZkU51WkDtrtUTEBO2KRfSPNEyJyJKTssP3XndSOd6pgpuUUryVN6vO6HGZgJD8IixNfp0SvRlQwPupAp9uaKhaHSJ9PsmQVf7fgpzjFfvNFBfWYO/shtpiCPMCu4pKuItzt8gewkrMeoTB9olBdOqgm0DvuhrfbnsFYO2OA/KYdGs9ObqfMK7Ixr1r16JDGD1+yMOewQXdU0K5hCQdQ4zzJDac5t6q2xh9FdEGz74wghMU9dPOFrIxMzA6e2P2QQRvzdK6ZwnmhWjXA0z3QThjT3nPyUEkb7TzlFTfeQJ0NPNSSfL1QXff7hUMNAy79ueShzdOQm5x89Mo9ygv68CW+BLGzzaVD2xrwaea0LoU35Pf9qb4DI8ki/ZW1uOmizcRmpqrI7zpt1zU7Y8B02QhdLGiNcus19sUWjRqR9sM8EIWZ7ZVFJrA6DmCzpHeQmhZQzFK857JkyOYyUIW/kHJwO/Sv5Cpzcpjt0P1QhOPmNIaTE/bLEpsrz86IQk9ESGGdOE+adoIwinrT9oQlhQNvp98U2NME6V5XBCEsxDIIERvnv5qQ01msU1zAI9fohCDQHWnnPSEzOBAxz9I1zTQuW3UoBOAzynT9qPE0FdI026IQtYRDjSaaVnKPWSqc+Zph6UxPb3QhT3BAjrtzoqD6798M/dJCT0qAazzrpktA7nQUNcUIWkNgNAYwHCoDjj12zifZNCTyqTakQMe3RaE719xXZCFqCYrjNf2padOfdNCWIcxSN+iAedtdUIUigYxHKlDCRhRCFEf//Z ps truckhttp://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Shah Xaib

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 151537


it has both pakistani and indian flags


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Xaib said:


> it has both pakistani and indian flags



On Indian van by Pakistani artist.
For his Indian friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing work of colorful art

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

They decorate and love like a partner.
Lot of money and love involved. Majority of time they are away from home. 



[Bregs] said:


> amazing work of colorful art

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

The person in the Burqa. Is that who I think it is? And the person below him is that Nadeem Paracha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> They decorate and love like a partner.
> Lot of money and love involved. Majority of time they are away from home.



yes truck drivers have hard life mostly away frm home, and there love for vehicles well being is understood but in pakistan they decorate it like a bride and spend hugs amount of sum too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> yes truck drivers have hard life mostly away frm home, and there love for vehicles well being is understood but in pakistan they decorate it like a bride and spend hugs amount of sum too



That is true..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

A bike decorated with Pakistani truck art motifs.


----------



## ghazi52

7


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New entry in Pakistani Truck Art. Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

wonderful work of art, they look like moving paintings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*"Truck art" tradition trundles along in Pakistan*








ISLAMABAD: They pollute the roads and chug along at a snail´s pace, but to their Pakistani owners the rickety trucks are moving pieces of art, commanding attention with garish portraits of flowers, Islamic art, and snow-capped Himalayan peaks.

South Asian "truck art" has become a global phenomenon, inspiring gallery exhibitions abroad and prompting stores in posh London neighbourhoods to sell flamboyant miniature pieces.

Yet closer to home some people sneer and refuse to call it "art".







For the drivers, the designs that turn decades-old vehicles into moving murals are often about local pride.

Picking the right colour or animal portrait is tougher than the countless hours spent on the road.

Truck driver Haji Ali Bahadur, who hails from the tribal belt bordering Afghanistan, said green and yellow have been his colours of choice during 40 years behind the wheel.






"We, the drivers of Khyber, Mohmand and other tribal regions like flowers on the edge of the vehicles," he said.

"The people of Swat, South Waziristan and Kashmir region like portraits of mountains and different wild animals.

"Truck art has become one of Pakistan´s best known cultural exports and offshoot toy and furniture industries have been spawned closer to home.







With Pakistan´s economy picking up speed and new roads opening up trade routes to China, truck art may soon find new admirers abroad.


----------



## ghazi52

*Art on the move in Pakistan*

For the drivers, the designs that turn decades-old vehicles into moving murals are often about local pride. Picking the right colour or animal portrait is tougher than the countless hours spent on the road.


----------



## ghazi52

London





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

London buses celebrating 70 years of Pakistan's Independence..


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Emerging Pakistan’ branding on London buses*
June 28, 2017


*LONDON: London’s iconic red double-decker buses are carrying brand Pakistan on the roads of Central London, the hub of world tourists. This ultimate branding campaign is running under the theme of “Emerging Pakistan” and will continue for four weeks.*

Tens of thousands of people will get to see the London buses daily. During four weeks, millions will see these buses depicting the diversity and beauty of Pakistan.








The initiative is a part of celebrations planned by the Pakistan High Commission London for the 70th Independence Anniversary of Pakistan this year.

Fully wrapped double-decker buses are showcasing the pristine beauty of Pakistan with its highest peaks, beautiful landscape, rare fauna, monuments representing ancient civilisation, magnificent architecture and rich and diverse culture.










The moving buses are creating an unparalleled lasting visual impact on millions of pedestrians and motorists alike, especially the tourists. Millions of tourists visit London every year, mainly during summer. The buses decorated in Pakistani colours will pass through the tourist routes covering thousands of miles in total.









The bus wrapping campaign aims to introduce foreign tourists to the beautiful land of Pakistan that still remains unexplored.

Speaking to this correspondent, Syed Ibne Abbas, Pakistan High Commissioner to the UK said: "Pakistan branding on the iconic London buses is projecting the true image of Pakistan in London which is the hub of the foreign tourists. This publicity campaign showcases the beauty of Pakistan, its culture, landscape and people, and will help promote tourism in Pakistan in the most effective way. The recent social uplift and economic prosperity in Pakistan underpins the theme of the campaign i.e. ‘Emerging Pakistan’ as acknowledged by many independent international organisations.”








He said foreigners are always mesmerised when they see the beauty of Pakistan’s culture and the richness of colours is appreciated all over the world.


----------



## ghazi52

* Liaquat Ali Khan International Airport .. ISLAMABAD *
*
Baggage area*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Truck-Art Tour of NZ

....







Pakistani Truck Art Now in the USA 

..






UK

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Netty Jetty flyover: KPT *Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52

Kya Baat hai janab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Tractor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*From the highways to the skies: Pakistan's famous truck art goes airborne*

With elaborate and flamboyant motifs, truck art is one of Pakistan’s best known cultural exports and inspires exhibitions abroad.

Reuters


Pakistan’s famous truck art will move from its highways to the skies, as a flying academy is painting a two-seater Cessna aircraft with the colourful technique.
With elaborate and flamboyant motifs, Pakistani truck art has inspired gallery exhibitions abroad and prompted stores in Western cities to sell miniatures.








A man paints Pakistani truck art on a two-seater Cessna aircraft at general aviation area at Jinnah International Airport, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters

“We want to show the world that Pakistan is not all about [the] Financial Action Task Force (FATF) and terrorism issues; it [is] a very diverse country and a land of opportunities,” Imran Aslam Khan, chief operating officer of Sky Wings, a flight training organisation, told _Reuters_.








Imran Aslam Khan, Chief Operating Officer of Sky Wings, poses with a two-seater Cessna aircraft painted with Pakistani truck art in the background, at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters

He also plans to paint other aircraft, with the aim of promoting tourism in Pakistan.
Such art has become one of Pakistan’s best known cultural exports in recent years. UNESCO, for example, has been using truck art, blended with indigenous themes, to promote girls’ education in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.






A two-seater Cessna aircraft painted with Pakistani truck art is seen at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters

“The world is familiar with our truck art representation; now, with this aircraft, our colours will fly in the air. We are really excited,” Haider Ali, the artist painting the aircraft, told _Reuters_ at the academy’s hangar.







Painter Haider Ali paints Pakistani truck art on a two-seater Cessna aircraft at the Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters

Trained by his father, Ali, 40, has been decorating trucks since his childhood and is now one of the most prominent such painters in Pakistan.







Haider Ali decorates a two-seater Cessna aircraft with Pakistani truck art at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters

Ali hopes to paint an Airbus or Boeing aircraft in the future, saying an opportunity to work on such gargantuan planes would truly be a learning experience.








Haider Ali, 40 (R) and his student paint Pakistani truck art on a two-seater Cessna aircraft at general aviation area at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters







A technician walks past a two-seater Cessna aircraft painted with Pakistani truck art at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters









Men paint Pakistani truck art on a two-seater Cessna aircraft at general aviation area at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi, Dec 30, 2020. — Reuters

_Header image: A man paints Pakistani truck art on a two-seater Cessna aircraft at general aviation area at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi, December 30, 2020. – Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At the corner of Jumeirah street, a high-end street from Dubai, stood a Pakistani Truck Art themed restaurant decorated with elaborate and flamboyant motifs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

ghazi52 said:


> UK



I saw this one sitting on the road at Trafalgar Square in London in August 2013. Everyone was so excited and attracted to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani-Truck-Art is a unique art of decorating and painting trucks in traditional Pakistani designs, patterns and poetry. It is an important aspect of Pakistani culture that started in the city of Karachi,


----------



## ghazi52

This Art though started with trucks but now has spread to other modes of transportation like buses, rickshaws, cards etc. and culture, and is now found in every aspects of Pakistani society


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Inside Bus

















Inside Truck


----------



## ghazi52

W-11










W-11 in Australia


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*khekhro/Chhakhro in Tharparkar Desert of Sindh.*

Local mechanics altered these heavy vehicles to enhance its load capacity and started to call it khekhro and using as cargo and passenger vehicle. 

Shot taken on Umerkot to Chachro road during heavy wind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Haider Ali the truck artist from Karachi, taking Pakistan's Truck Art on a global level! 

First trucks, murals, buildings, and now shoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

He made this for a Pakistani in New Jersey, USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,,..,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------

